Ask HN: How to know if my ego is the greatest motivation on my carreer? - pedrodelfino
======
fitzwatermellow
It's a good question. Perhaps the best question anyone can ask of themselves
in relation to "why are you doing what you are doing?"

And the way to prove if it is true or not is by "reverse induction." Remove
one-by-one all the supposed "fruits" (wealth, glory, honor, respect,
celebrity, etc) of your labors. And determine if it is still really important
to you. Or to Us.

Alan Watts ~ Egocentricity In Humanity

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkhR9c17ibE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkhR9c17ibE)

~~~
andrei_says_
Isn't contribution to others also a "fruit?"

If we speak of basic human needs, contribution is close to the top. And,
safety, acceptance, accomplishment, acknowledgment and even approval are all
legitimate needs.

------
JSeymourATL
Ryan Holiday recently authored a book on Ego, here's a podcast where reads a
brief selection > [http://fourhourworkweek.com/tag/ego-is-the-
enemy/](http://fourhourworkweek.com/tag/ego-is-the-enemy/)

~~~
george101
Great book, would recommend it to anyone struggling with this question.

